# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Few product test shots

## RichardA

Not herp related, but photography none the less.....lol

----------


## JohnNJ

For the car photos - you need to eliminate the reflections of the light source and also add light under the car (front & sides) to eliminate the shadows.  The lines on the candle glass are distracting.

Good detail and overall exposure.

JohnNJ

----------

